# For wells.. tree-frogs ( again )..



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 23, 2016)

On or about June 15 - it was raining that night.. and the backyard was "ALIVE"!!! I have a 'jungle' of Rose-of-Sharon growing.. [ for the redfoot tortoises ] that are literally 8' tall and cover the 18' x 24' area -- planted 4' apart means there are several.. and tree frogs are abundant when it rains.

In the process of setting up another stock tank.. it was basically empty with only about a foot of water in it. When I went out and found these -

















The short of the long is they laid several masses of eggs... in the tank and in a kiddy pool used to hold sand for "nest-boxes" for the Terrapins. [ sand was used and pool was just sitting there at edge of 'jungle'. ]

It was amazing how small the eggs were.. and in 3 days the tiny dot of "yolk" already 'split' and became elongated as they grew. A couple days later these tiny little tadpoles appeared everywhere. I intended to get ongoing 'growth' pics but got involved in completing the stock tank for the Terrapins!

I may have some earlier pics... have to see if I can find them.

Will get "progress" pics for you wells ( is it Barb? .. not sure - LMK please ).. promise!!!


----------



## wellington (Jun 23, 2016)

Thank you. She is so cute. Wish I had them in my yard. I'm not far from a couple forest preserves, but a creek runs thru them so I'm sure they are staying out there.
Would love updates as you can. I just think it's one of the coolest transformation. 
Yes, my real name is Barb
Thanks again
Btw, Jeff has spring peeper Pollies in a wash bin type thing. Another member, can't remember who at the moment has toad Pollies. I'm watching all of them


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 24, 2016)

Our "Cuban" tree frogs are smooth and tan to pale green.
I like the coloration and texture of those! They look very interesting.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 24, 2016)

I do believe they are Grey Tree frogs... and when they come out at night in considerable numbers... they are LOUD

[ be sure speakers are up ] --


----------



## wellington (Jun 24, 2016)

Wow, the first one sounded like a horror movie scream. Pretty darn loud for sure.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 24, 2016)

wellington said:


> Wow, the first one sounded like a horror movie scream. Pretty darn loud for sure.



sent a conversation @wellington Barb


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 24, 2016)

@wellington These little guys have been almost impossible to get close-ups of!!!

Taking a look around the pool .. not a lot of action tho'






...more pics in a few


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 24, 2016)

Ten days old... imagine how small the individual "yolk" was.. not much bigger than this - *.*
See how tiny!





This is the best I could do for 'close-ups -


----------



## wellington (Jun 24, 2016)

Wow there are so many. Just too darn cute and tiny, wow. I hope you can catch when most of them are ready to leap on out. Wouldn't that be the coolest pic. Invasion of the tree frogs. 
Thanks Terry, I appreciate the time and pics.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 24, 2016)

There's a bunch of them Barb.. tiny rear legs come next!

Since this is a "progression" thread.. no other pics, etc. would be appreciated.

Sounds like a movie title.. " The Invasion of the Tree Frogs " -- coming soon.. don't miss it!!!


----------



## Pearly (Jul 1, 2016)

Redfoot NERD said:


> There's a bunch of them Barb.. tiny rear legs come next!
> 
> Since this is a "progression" thread.. no other pics, etc. would be appreciated.
> 
> Sounds like a movie title.. " The Invasion of the Tree Frogs " -- coming soon.. don't miss it!!!


Love this thread!!! Love frogs!!! Know nothing about them but how fun to learn!


----------

